# Setting Up Vista/Ubuntu Dual Boot in HP dv6000 Laptop - Please Help



## sourav123 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi,

Finally I have accumulated the courage to install Linux on my HP Laptop. I have downloaded Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 from the Ubuntu website and burnt it onto a CD. Now I need a few help from experienced Linux users here regarding the installation.

I have a single hard disk of 120 GB which was originally partitioned into two volumes. One 115 GB main volume where vista is installed and another 5 GB volume which has the HP recovery partition. I have used the Vista disk management utility and shrunk the main 115 GB volume to 105 GB, thus having about 10 GB unallocated space for Ubuntu install.

Now my question is will Ubuntu detect the Vista installation automatically? Or more specifically, if I go ahead with the usual Ubuntu installation steps, will GRUB recognize Vista when I restart the system after successful installation of Ubuntu or do I need to do something special for this. I know that for Win XP, Ubuntu used to detect the windows OS normally but I am not sure about Vista.

Please help me on this because I have finally decided to switch to linux leaving windows behind. I am planning to do it tomorrow itself.

Regards,
Sourav


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 5, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> I have a single hard disk of 120 GB which was originally partitioned into two volumes. One 115 GB main volume where vista is installed and another 5 GB volume which has the HP recovery partition. I have used the Vista disk management utility and shrunk the main 115 GB volume to 105 GB, thus having about 10 GB unallocated space for Ubuntu install.


Split it further and for best results and data reliability when trying out or upgarding Linux do this:

1) root partition (/) of about 7GB (this can be as large as you wish) to house all the software you may need.

2) /home partition of say about the same size, 7GB (this can be as large as you wish) for all your personal files which you can share across linux distros or can retain after a fresh install and upgrade so that all those icons/themes/downloads etc. would be intact after an install.

3) swap partition of about 500mb.



sourav123 said:


> Now my question is will Ubuntu detect the Vista installation automatically?


Yes


----------



## techtronic (Jan 5, 2008)

Check this out - 
*apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first


----------



## cpeeyush (Apr 9, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally I have accumulated the courage to install Linux on my HP Laptop. I have downloaded Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 from the Ubuntu website and burnt it onto a CD. Now I need a few help from experienced Linux users here regarding the installation.
> 
> ...


 


hi sourav
i read your problem and the same thing is with laptop but i am a linux user since 2003 
so i sucessfully install ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 on my laptop and the grub is sucessfully dtecting the windows vista on my laptop so there is no problem with grub so you can install ubuntu and enjoy it and leave the windows behind


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 9, 2008)

cpeeyush said:


> hi sourav
> i read your problem and the same thing is with laptop but i am a linux user since 2003
> so i sucessfully install ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 on my laptop and the grub is sucessfully dtecting the windows vista on my laptop so there is no problem with grub so you can install ubuntu and enjoy it and leave the windows behind


You are four months late, dude.Checked the date of thread.?


----------

